# Is premium diesel science fiction?



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

Now that I have put away my old-tech Benz 300-D in favor of a 335d, I have been looking for premium diesel in the D.C. area. 

I'll save you a lot of reading and just say that when I contacted a fuel distributor for BP/Amoco, he told me that the premium diesel line had been discontinued within the last two years, at least for BP/Amoco. 

More interestingly -- and these are the guys who download the shipments at Curtis Bay in Baltimore -- he said that premium diesel is an "additivized product," i.e., it's just 40 cetane diesel with some gunk poured in, much as members on this forum do every fuel change but much against what my 335d manual recommends. 

I guess I will feel better about dumping a little Optiube or Power Service in my tank from now on.


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

iI've never found any premium diesel in the Atlanta area. Best fuel mileage has been obtained with Chevron, which also happens to be what the dealership recommends. I've been using Opti-Lube and it seems to improve fuel mileage slightly, somewhere .5 to 1 mpg on my daily commute.


----------



## omnishield (Mar 12, 2011)

I use Shell V-Power up here in Ontario which is readily available along most highway stations and in the burbs. Not so available in downtown Toronto. 

The actual cetane value is never listed anywhere but I saw a thread once where someone e-mailed head office to find an answer. I've used both and my car is a CPO and I can easily say that the premium diesel made a noticible difference for my car especially for starts from a standstill. There is significantly less turbo lag and engine noise. 

The price difference up here is 5cents/l compared to regular diesel.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Here in Toronto, most stations have only one ULSD and I can only find V-Power (Premium) Diesel in Shell stations!

Initially I've used V-Power Diesel but have not found it any different from regular ULSD so I've not bothered with V-Power for the past almost three years of driving my diesel vehicles and so far so good.

The FE on the D seems to be improving with 100,000 KM on the clock.

Frankly I cannot justify getting rid of the D even if BMW brings in a 320d with higher MPG since my D is paid in full from day one.
I would stand to lose over $30K in depreciation just to gain a few MPG and incur new dept or shell out more $$$ just doesn't make sense.

For now, unless my D starts acting up I'll drive it till it drops dead!


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

*Premium is marketing*

As Omni mentioned, Cetane doesn't make a whole lot of difference, except for cold starts where it helps with the initial light-off and reduces particulate size (which means fewer DPF cycles). You won't get improved mileage from a higher cetane fuel (in general).


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

omnishield said:


> I use Shell V-Power up here in Ontario which is readily available along most highway stations and in the burbs. Not so available in downtown Toronto.
> 
> The actual cetane value is never listed anywhere but *I saw a thread once where someone e-mailed head office to find an answer.* I've used both and my car is a CPO and I can easily say that the premium diesel made a noticible difference for my car especially for starts from a standstill. There is significantly less turbo lag and engine noise.
> 
> The price difference up here is 5cents/l compared to regular diesel.


That was me and posted on this thread:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=4576310&highlight=#post4576310


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

I consistently get 2 mpgs better fuel economy from diesel sold by Highs Dairy Markets (Citgo & Shell gas) versus any other diesel station in my area including Shell stations owned by different chains. I always assumed it was a difference in Cetane, but I'm open to hear a different explanation.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

The difference between the "gunk" put in at the depot and an additive bought off the shelf is the level of R&D put into that "gunk". It will be additives designed for the fuel available in that region and to bring it up to the levels that manufacturer is willing to put their label on. This is not to imply additives off the shelf are a bad thing, people can always decide for themselves after all what they feel is good for their needs v what is more or less some snake oil.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

jfxogara said:


> Now that I have put away my old-tech Benz 300-D in favor of a 335d, I have been looking for premium diesel in the D.C. area.
> 
> I'll save you a lot of reading and just say that when I contacted a fuel distributor for BP/Amoco, he told me that the premium diesel line had been discontinued within the last two years, at least for BP/Amoco.
> 
> ...


Probably except in California.


----------



## GoVols! (Dec 14, 2009)

There are several stations that I use in NOVA that have 45 cetane.

Shell in Alexandria at the corner of Edsel & VanDorn(cheapest I've found)
Shell on Duke St in Alexandria across from Harris Teeter and Exxon(always 15 cents more expensive than the one above)
Shell next to McDonalds/Costco in Woodbridge


----------



## DZLMAN (Mar 1, 2011)

Over the past 16 years [converted to diesel powered vehicles] I have tried all brands, regular and enhanced diesel. Up here in and around Toronto area, we used to have Sunoco's Gold Diesel that I found gave a bit more mileage and smoother/quiter operation. Sunoco merged with Petro Canada and discontinued the Gold Diesel product. Back then before ULSD, enhanced diesel did make a difference because regular diesel was less refined. Post ULSD its not the same. Shell V-Power is a good product along with Husky's Diesel Max, I prefer Husky's because diesel sale volume is much higher at husky stations since they cater more to trucking companies etc. Due to high volume its normally cheaper than shell and relatively fresher. Down south I found Chevron to be better than most.


----------



## DZLMoose (Jun 16, 2012)

DZLMAN said:


> Over the past 16 years [converted to diesel powered vehicles] I have tried all brands, regular and enhanced diesel. Up here in and around Toronto area, we used to have Sunoco's Gold Diesel that I found gave a bit more mileage and smoother/quiter operation. Sunoco merged with Petro Canada and discontinued the Gold Diesel product. Back then before ULSD, enhanced diesel did make a difference because regular diesel was less refined. Post ULSD its not the same. Shell V-Power is a good product along with Husky's Diesel Max, I prefer Husky's because diesel sale volume is much higher at husky stations since they cater more to trucking companies etc. Due to high volume its normally cheaper than shell and relatively fresher. Down south I found Chevron to be better than most.


I miss the Gold Diesel, I am on my first tank of V-Power. I'll try this for a while and then maybe try Husky after.


----------



## DZLMAN (Mar 1, 2011)

DZLMoose said:


> I miss the Gold Diesel, I am on my first tank of V-Power. I'll try this for a while and then maybe try Husky after.


DZLMoose, any chance u an ex VW TDI guy?? I have feeling you are, if yes were you a TDIClub.com member? Sorry don't mean to hijack OP's thread.


----------



## DZLMoose (Jun 16, 2012)

DZLMAN said:


> DZLMoose, any chance u an ex VW TDI guy?? I have feeling you are, if yes were you a TDIClub.com member? Sorry don't mean to hijack OP's thread.


Yes and yes. But I wasn't really that active on that forum.


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

GoVols! said:


> There are several stations that I use in NOVA that have 45 cetane.
> 
> Shell in Alexandria at the corner of Edsel & VanDorn(cheapest I've found)
> Shell on Duke St in Alexandria across from Harris Teeter and Exxon(always 15 cents more expensive than the one above)
> Shell next to McDonalds/Costco in Woodbridge


GoVols thanks a ton!


----------



## ronbros (Sep 28, 2012)

well i have been getting my fuel from a local station for 5yrs, but in the last month ,it seems and feels much better!

my boost gage reads 3-4lbs more pressure at 150-200rpm earlier,lower in the range, and no smoke like i usually have.

car runs and drives much better, and goes up hills with less effort, the only change has to be the fuel for winter, or they got a load of hi-cetane fuel!


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Which car do you have a boost gauge in? Is it factory or aftermarket?


----------



## ronbros (Sep 28, 2012)

its an after market boost gage.

my diesel car is not a Jaguar,(i wish it was an XF-D 2.2L,twin turbo).


----------

